# WD Data LifeGuard Diagnostics taking a really long time



## Twinbird24

I'm running Western Digital Data LifeGuard Diagnostics and it's taking a really long time to finish. The estimated time remaining it 50 hours and growing. The scan is making really slow progress - in 1 hour the current sector being scanned only moved from about 42700000/1250000000 to 42800000/1250000000. The QuickScan finished really fast and gave me no errors so I think I'm just going to cancel this extended test. Any ideas why it would take so long? Is this normal?

The HDD is 640GB and has a freshly installed copy of windows 7 32bit on it.


----------



## johnb35

A 640 gb drive will easily take 3 hours or so to do a full scan on it.  Are you using the windows version or dos version?  I always recommend running the dos version of it.  WD doesn't have the ISO for it anymore so you can download and use Hirens boot cd to run it.


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the quick response. I'm using the windows version but I will try the boot CD. It's been running for over 3 hours and made very little progress so I'm just going to cancel the current scan.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I agree with johnb35.

Use the DOS version instead.It will be faster since you will be outside of the Windows OS environment during the scan process.


----------



## MisterEd

Twinbird24 said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I'm using the windows version but I will try the boot CD. It's been running for over 3 hours and made very little progress so I'm just going to cancel the current scan.


I have not run Data LifeGuard Diagnostics for a long time but i think I remember it taking a long time because bad sectors were being found on the disk. The current sector would stay at the same place because the test kept failing causing the same sectors to be retested again over and over. Even if the test never passed for these sectors the test would eventually time out. If the test failed enough times with a lot of retests then the whole test would take a really long time.


----------



## Twinbird24

Thanks for the responses. I used Hiren's boot CD and ran the Digital Data LifeGuard Diagnostics using the DOS menu and it completed with no errors (both the quick scan and the long scan).


----------

